# Winter Olympics



## [SIL] (Feb 11, 2014)

why not..


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice poocutter


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Speed skater chicks have no tittes. It's a shame cause they have such nice asses.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Feb 11, 2014)

I dont know why but I really dont give a fuck about the olympics this year


----------



## s2h (Feb 11, 2014)

Why is she looking into a yellow bowl??.maybe her tits fell in there..


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> I dont know why but I really dont give a fuck about the olympics this year



I haven't given a shit about the Olympics in a long time. Especially the summer Olympics. Sharpshooting? Golf? Sailing? Fucking, god damn, equestrian and cycling? 

A complete and utter load of bullshit.


----------



## malk (Feb 11, 2014)

Were raping the usa at womens curling atm


----------



## charley (Feb 11, 2014)

Sweet cheeks , she has ... boring are the Olympics...


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 11, 2014)

Hell yeah! Those female jocks man!

I don't know who that is, but I'd like to have those legs rapped around me too.


----------



## malk (Feb 11, 2014)

Women should compete naked,would get more interest.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 11, 2014)

s2h said:


> Why is she looking into a yellow bowl??.maybe her tits fell in there..




Not the biggest fan of tiggle bitties.  Always actually preferred the bounce of small perky ones in stead of the sloshing around the big ones do....  clearly I'm a blatant homo


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Not the biggest fan of tiggle bitties.  Always actually preferred the bounce of small perky ones in stead of the sloshing around the big ones do....  clearly I'm a blatant homo



Im with you homo... I dont need big titties. but I need some titties.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 11, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> why not..




For reference- this the same chick.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 11, 2014)

Olympic nip slip


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 11, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> For reference- this the same chick.



Just what I thought, she is good looking. And Id love for her to put me in a scissor lock.

And those tittays are definitely a mouth full!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> For reference- this the same chick.



And I'm back


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 11, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Olympic nip slip


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 11, 2014)

''sport''.....


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 11, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> ''sport''.....




Only if this is a sport too...


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Speed skater chicks have no tittes. It's a shame cause they have such nice asses.



That is the best look. Small B cups on a chick with a huge ass is hot.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 11, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Only if this is a sport too...


Now that is something I would pay to see! But the chicks would have to be nude. Naked mopping, two on a team, to be able to rotate. First group to get entire house clean gets a gold medal, kitchen and bathroom-> silver, just bathrooms->bronze. Whatever the out come...the champs must jump up and down to celebrate before they get their medal!


----------



## futureMrO (Feb 11, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> There's far worse than those like speed walking.  Wtf is speed walking?


a track sport that us white people can actually possibly win


----------



## Tesla (Feb 12, 2014)

malk said:


> Were raping the usa at womens curling atm



I actually watched Women's curling at lunch the other day..........I tried, I really did, but it is the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen.........Just play shuffle board.


----------



## malk (Feb 12, 2014)

Tesla said:


> I actually watched Women's curling at lunch the other day..........I tried, I really did, but it is the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen.........Just play shuffle board.



Haha,yes its shit.but some of them had some nice tail..i was getting turned on.
Hockey starts today you fvckers are good at that,look forward to you lot playing
Russia...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 12, 2014)

DOMS said:


> I haven't given a shit about the Olympics in a long time. Especially the summer Olympics. Sharpshooting? Golf? Sailing? Fucking, god damn, equestrian and cycling?
> 
> A complete and utter load of bullshit.



Ive boycotted the Olympics since 1988 . . .  until the Geared Special Olympics are announced, I just dont fucking care


----------



## s2h (Feb 12, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Olympic nip slip



lucky for her... he is gay(no straight dude ice skates except hockey)...now if a cawk slipped out...diff story..


----------



## s2h (Feb 12, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> ''sport''.....



wtf is curling??..so you slide a big fishing weight down the ice why some broad learns her role and sweeps in front of it tell it stops sliding..only thing there missing is some beers and jukebox with a sad country music song..


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 12, 2014)

just ordered this..i feel sick


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> why not..



And by the way...she's wearing a sports bra. It mashes her boobs down to nothing so they don't get in the way. How is it that none of you know this?


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 12, 2014)

the_predator said:


> Now that is something I would pay to see! But the chicks would have to be nude. Naked mopping, two on a team, to be able to rotate. First group to get entire house clean gets a gold medal, kitchen and bathroom-> silver, just bathrooms->bronze. Whatever the out come...the champs must jump up and down to celebrate before they get their medal!



You've got something there, I'll even volunteer my house for this event.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 12, 2014)

dont be sorry babes..


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## sneedham (Feb 12, 2014)

DOMS said:


> And by the way...she's wearing a sports bra. It mashes her boobs down to nothing so they don't get in the way. How is it that none of you know this?



I think they were referring to the other pic...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Feb 12, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Only if this is a sport too...



You guys ever see those x rated vids Moms teaching daughters how to phuq ?

This is IM, of coarse you have...

Well, this's moms teaching her daughters how to mop.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I think it's time to get a petition going to make Ice Fishing an Olympic sport..



And everyone that doesn't score the bronze, silver or gold should get a participation medal.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 13, 2014)

medal count so far..


----------



## malk (Feb 13, 2014)

showed a re run of the 1980  usa v Russia hocky match....like a fvcking war lol,,,,and the US battered
some or county today,gonna be epic...


----------



## malk (Feb 13, 2014)

[SIL] said:


>



that is clever ..


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 13, 2014)

^hahahah love it!


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 13, 2014)

very nice hoodie too man!


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 15, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Truth



Medal count.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 15, 2014)

russians are catching up..


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 15, 2014)

Russians better catch up or President Putin will send the losers to Siberian Salt Mine


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## malk (Feb 20, 2014)

security at the games is tight.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## futureMrO (Feb 21, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Ive boycotted the Olympics since 1988 . . .  until the Geared Special Olympics are announced, I just dont fucking care


dude imagine if they had an olympics where drugs were mandatory haha every competitor has to be on 2g of test 1g of tren and 200mg ed of anadrol haha start throwing the shot put half a mile haha


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 23, 2014)

canada took gold in hockey..but the russians are overall winners


final medal table


----------



## drksanctuary (Feb 23, 2014)

malk said:


> security at the games is tight.



Those cops deserve to be shot in the face in front of their families. I know it's Russia's rules, but north korean shit like that is not cool.


----------



## Zaphod (Feb 23, 2014)

malk said:


> security at the games is tight.



Takes some really tough guys to beat up on chicks like that.


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 23, 2014)

drksanctuary said:


> Those cops deserve to be shot in the face in front of their families. I know it's Russia's rules, but north korean shit like that is not cool.



they are not cops..they are cossacks..volunteers helping the police


----------

